# Are there any upcoming competitions in the Chicago area?



## TheMachanga (Jun 26, 2009)

I would like to go to a competition in Chicago but I can't find any. Any help?


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

There are none, trust me. I live around Chicago and I looked for a competition in the area. The closest ones are in Indiana.

Some people were trying to get a competition together in Aurora but that never worked out I guess. Here is the link for that thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10826


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 26, 2009)

When someone in the Chicago area is motivated enough to find a venue, me and Bryan will probably be willing to help organize one there. To date though, nobody there has even been willing to secure a venue.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 26, 2009)

Rochester, MN is also fairly close to drive from Chicago. There's a competition there on July 11th.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2009)

Our competition in Indiana is only 3 hours and 8 minutes away from Chicago, according to Google maps. Doesn't that count as pretty close? Most people in the USA don't have competitions as close as that to them.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Our competition in Indiana is only 3 hours and 8 minutes away from Chicago, according to Google maps. Doesn't that count as pretty close? Most people in the USA don't have competitions as close as that to them.



Yes, but when you are 14, that is a long way to convince your parent to drive you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Our competition in Indiana is only 3 hours and 8 minutes away from Chicago, according to Google maps. Doesn't that count as pretty close? Most people in the USA don't have competitions as close as that to them.
> ...



I understand that, but I still hope you might try to convince them. 

It seems like there are a lot of cubers in the Chicago area; I was really hoping our competition would attract a bunch of them. Then maybe those of you from the Chicago area can get together while you're there and start planning to run a competition of your own.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 26, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> When someone in the Chicago area is motivated enough to find a venue, me and Bryan will probably be willing to help organize one there.



I'm thinking between Jim and myself, we could basically organize something on our own once someone gets the venue. But finding a venue remotely is a huge pain. But here are some suggestions:

Hotel meeting rooms - Perhaps they would give you the meeting room for free if they were the "official" hotel of the competition. Otherwise, this might cost some money.
Libraries - Just make sure it's a big enough meeting room. Some have restrictions on who can rent a room.
Science Museums - Some will donate a meeting room, others will want the full rental fee.
High Schools - depending on the red tape involved, this could or could not be easy.
Malls - A competition would be a great draw for a toy store.
Churches - This is what I use for the MN Open, because it has no cost for me and no red tape.

Every place is different. The Science Museum in Minneapolis wanted to treat us just as another customer and didn't care what publicity we would bring. The mall in Rochester wanted $1,200, but the Mall of America would be free. I can't get a room at a school because I'm not a student.

Another option is to just throw money at the problem and finding a venue becomes easier. How much money would you be willing to donate for a competition? If you're willing to pitch in $30 and you can find a bunch of other cubers that are willing to do the same, then you might have enough money to just rent a hotel meeting room. If you say you can't spend any money, then you need to put in time to find the venue.


----------



## Logan (Jun 26, 2009)

Go to the MN open 09. We could always use new cubers here.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

There is a community center/library near me that rents rooms. Rooms of various sizes can be rented for $25 an hour. How long do competitions usually last?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 26, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> There is a community center/library near me that rents rooms. Rooms of various sizes can be rented for $25 an hour. How long do competitions usually last?



Usually 8 hours....plus maybe some setup/teardown time. Do you know if they have any discounts for non-profits? And how big are the rooms?


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

The rooms are pretty big I think. Here is the link to the website: http://www.foxvalleyparkdistrict.org/?q=node/195


----------



## Bryan (Jun 26, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> The rooms are pretty big I think. Here is the link to the website: http://www.foxvalleyparkdistrict.org/?q=node/195



OK. The 50 person room would probably be to small, so for the 120 person room on a weekend, so the fee is either $50 or $60 an hour. So you're looking at $400 for this place.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

Could it be done on a week day?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 26, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> Could it be done on a week day?



It could, but it's a huge burden for people coming from out of town, a burden for people even in town. But even if it was done on a weekday, would you be able to afford to rent that place?

I think another venue would be needed.


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, I agree. I was just throwing out an idea.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 27, 2009)

Also keep in mind you can charge an entrance fee. $10 from 20 competitiors is $200, so it does add up fast. Paying for a room usually isn't too big of an issue - if it becomes one, its probably time to look for another venue.



Mike Hughey said:


> Most people in the USA don't have competitions as close as that to them.



Actually I'd be willing to debate this - most of the population lives in populous areas, which have in large part seen competitions. Perhaps most of the area of the US hasn't seen a competition this close, but most of the population have.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 13, 2009)

So Jordan Rattner didn't sign up for the MN Open, and he was a no-show at the Twin Cities competition. He also hasn't logged on to the forums since early March, so I'm guessing that means he's probably done cubing. What does that mean? There will probably be no competition in Milwaukee this year. I tried for a while to get a venue on my own, but it didn't work.

anyway, what does this mean? The closest competition you had to Chicago last year probably won't be returning. So you have a few choices.

1) Go to Indiana. http://www.cubingusa.com/indiana/ It's about a 3 hour drive. Seriously, that's very close. Many people would be glad to have a competition that close.
2) Look for a venue and contact Jim and myself. If someone is extremely interested in a competition, send me a PM and I'll help you. But I need someone local that might be able to visit the places in person, or to narrow down from a general concept to an actual place.
3) Do nothing and not complain when there's no competitions in your city. If you don't want to travel and you don't want to do work, what do you expect?

Is there anyone in Chicago that's actual serious about a competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2009)

Bryan said:


> 1) Go to Indiana. http://www.cubingusa.com/indiana/ It's about a 3 hour drive. Seriously, that's very close. Many people would be glad to have a competition that close.



Thanks for the bump, Bryan.  Indiana is just a week and a half away - I hope we'll see some of you Chicago people there!

If you're planning to come and haven't signed up yet, please do - we want to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

hey i live in oklahoma and if there was any comp in chicago i would be willing to go with my dad.....somebody needs to start one in chicago!!! 

happy cubing!


----------



## Kian (Jul 17, 2009)

tanner forrest said:


> hey i live in oklahoma and if there was any comp in chicago i would be willing to go with my dad.....somebody needs to start one in chicago!!!
> 
> happy cubing!



There are some competitions in Texas, you should check them out, too.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 17, 2009)

I can't wait for Indiana, is there anything I can do to help, Mike?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> I can't wait for Indiana, is there anything I can do to help, Mike?



We can always use more help. I'll send you a PM.

Just one more week!


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 19, 2009)

kjcellist said:


> There is a community center/library near me that rents rooms. Rooms of various sizes can be rented for $25 an hour. How long do competitions usually last?


a day or two.......as early as 8:00 AM to as late as 5:00 or 6:00 PM

along time ad some money but if it's is in chicago then i probobly might be able to go.....just make it over fall break!!!


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> tanner forrest said:
> 
> 
> > hey i live in oklahoma and if there was any comp in chicago i would be willing to go with my dad.....somebody needs to start one in chicago!!!
> ...


i know i already did and i can't........not enogh planning time


----------



## Bryan (Jul 19, 2009)

tanner forrest said:


> if it's is in chicago then i probobly might be able to go.....just make it over fall break!!!



1) No one is going to schedule the date so that you might be able to go.
2) "fall break" is different for many states and even school districts within states. So when you say this, it's meaningless.


----------



## Aayan Ali (Sep 12, 2016)

It's more than seven years since this discussion started by the way. I'm hoping someone could start a competition at Navy Pier or Grant Park or someplace easy to get to in Chicago and all of its suburbs. I'm willing to help organize an event in downtown and maybe register it as a wca event. I really want to help speedcubers in Chicagoland (including me).


----------

